# Bernstein on Mahler's 3rd



## Mahlerite555 (Aug 27, 2016)

Does anybody know if there is any source or documentary where Bernstein talks about Mahler's 3rd? There is nothing on Youtube, perhaps there is a DVD that can be bought on Amazon where he talks about it. He spoke of and explained his thoughts on Das Lied, 9th, 1st, 4th, 2nd, 5th... but I have failed to find his thoughts on the third. I would truly pay money to see what he thought of this great work.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

There doesn't seem to be anything listed for his Mahler 3 views at his website. Failing that, you might try the NY Times archives and NYPO archives.

Re NY Times, here's a tease. 

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=9A06E7D91739E633A25752C0A9629C946091D6CF&legacy=true


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mahlerite555 said:


> Does anybody know if there is any source or documentary where Bernstein talks about Mahler's 3rd? There is nothing on Youtube, perhaps there is a DVD that can be bought on Amazon where he talks about it. He spoke of and explained his thoughts on Das Lied, 9th, 1st, 4th, 2nd, 5th... but I have failed to find his thoughts on the third. I would truly pay money to see what he thought of this great work.


There are three boxes with Bernstein talking about music, not sure about the third though.


----------



## Mahlerite555 (Aug 27, 2016)

If not even avid classical music listeners know, perhaps he simply never talked about it. Unfortunate. He certainly knew it well, given that he recorded it twice and chose it as his farewell piece to his tenure at the New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mahlerite555 said:


> If not even avid classical music listeners know, perhaps he simply never talked about it. Unfortunate. He certainly knew it well, given that he recorded it twice and chose it as his farewell piece to his tenure at the New York Philharmonic.


I did skip trough some DVD but that's almost a impossible task, each box contains several DVD's, sorry.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

All I know is his first recording of the Mahler 3 with the New York Philharmonic is the most moving performance of this great symphony I have ever heard.


----------

